# June NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 6/27



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Fellow NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, June 27th, starting at 7:00 PM. We will be assembling at *Take Me To The Water*, 111-20 Queens Boulevard, Forest Hills, NY 11375. Take the front of the F Train to 75th Avenue subway stop. It is right across the street from the pool. The pool is on the lower level as well as our meeting room.

We'll be holding out third auction in support of *Tesoros de Colombia*. If you check your supplies and equipment you'll probably find something that thought you were going to use, but still haven't. Please consider donating your unused items to help raise money for this cause. Anything hobby related is appropriate, including frogs, tads, plants, etc.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, beer, soda, appetizers, beer, chips, dips, entrees, desserts or beer.

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for any cuttings. If you have any specific frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or that you have available for sale/trade, please post your interest either in this thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community).

Regards to all...


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

radiata said:


> We'll be holding out third auction in support of *Tesoros de Colombia*. If you check your supplies and equipment you'll probably find something that thought you were going to use, but still haven't.


Bob, thanks for handling the organizational emails and forum posts. 

I have an RO unit that I got years ago and still haven't used. If anyone is interested I can contribute it to the auction.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

I ACTUALLY HAVE OFF WORK!!!
So excited.....
Anyway,

Genesis exotics will be donating a 3lb bag of media, 4 fruit fly cultures, and a big box of excelsior to auction.


If anyone needs anything let me know!

I got a ton of frogs, cork, media, flies, etc.


Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats walking distance for me. Frogs and beer=life is good.


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

Cant make even though its walking distance ...... Next time


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Should be a fun time as usual!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

gogi said:


> Cant make even though its walking distance ...... Next time


Could it be time to re-think your life? Prioritization is key...


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I will probably have a young trio of banded imis for sale at the meet message me if interested


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah damn.. Not gonna be able to make it to this one.


----------



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm going to be donating two or three vents( blue leg) for auction this meet so let's raise some money


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

See you all soon!


----------

